# Here is some of my work in 1/48 scale !



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

Here is a link where you can view my ongoing project and some of the one I have completed !
http://pages.videotron.com/jmarcpe/PROJECT 48IEME.htm

Hope youl'le enjoy them 

Jmarc


----------

